# Surround speaker help.



## sflamedic (Jun 1, 2007)

I recently received my svs 5.1 system. I was originally going to use a ceiling mount to mount the rear side surrounds until i saw them and now i think that they may be too big for that. My room isnt very big and the couch is against the back wall. Kind of pressed for space and dont really want to place them on stands. I am trying to figure out what to do. 

One option i am concidering is to use the speakers in zone 2 or just return them and purchase in ceiling speakers for surrounds. Any thoughts on that? It would make my life much easier. I would still use the front 3 svs and sub. I am by no means an audiophile but i do like things to sound good. If that is an acceptable thing to do what in ceiling surrounds would you recommend that will not break the bank? Thanks for the help.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Move your couch forward from the wall by 2-3 feet (will help your audio dramatically). Mount the speakers on the wall pointing at your listening position, 2-3 feet above ear level. Invest in bass traps for the wall behind your head.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

There are mounts that will comfortably hold the SVS's. I have had mine on the wall for several years with no problem. Have fun, Dennis


----------

